# Looking for farmhand, free rent



## earthdance (Dec 31, 2011)

*I am seeking a communally minded person to help establish my 'farm' in south central ohio. You would have free rent of our thirty foot camper or could help in constructing a tiny home to stay in. Also, you can have room to grow food and should get free meat (rabbit, pig, goat, sheep, chicken). Short term could turn long term. Animal care is the main concern although constructing shelters and fences, and some gardening help may be required. No experience necessary. Either gender. 20 and older. Please no smoking or continual music. Other details will have to be worked out. We are a hard working (pagan, rather) family of three, including a young child. I have a wide variety of interests, including permaculture, and want my farm to be a place of growth, love, and sharing. 
*


----------



## saritamae (Jun 2, 2012)

OT earthdance, but I'm just over in Athens County. Hi Neighbor!


----------



## BeeFree (Feb 23, 2004)

Does anyone have any luck with adds for farmhands? We could sure use some.


----------



## luvrulz (Feb 3, 2005)

Better off looking for interns or Wwoofers....see other thread. Links posted and other info. Seems like anyone that would put all that into someone elses farm, would rather work that hard and put it into their own farm. Just saying....


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I would advertise in the local newspaper if I were you, then check references real well. There are (and will be more) a lot of good people out there who are hurting for a place to live while they get on their feet. Students make good work hands too.


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

Try helpx. I read in another forum this week that folks have had pretty good luck finding farm workers there. 

http://www.helpx.net/index.asp


----------



## earthdance (Dec 31, 2011)

Seems like everyone is in need of some good help! Lol. I am a bit nervous about the whole prospect, and yet a part of me really does want to share with others, as I wish someone would have done the same for me when I could not afford land. I just remember being so desperate at times last summer while my husband was away often and I having to do everything alone AND care for my young child. I know I'm crazy for still pursuing my farm dreams, but I can't help it. I cannot offer to feed the person as well so that is why I thought advertizing as an 'internship' or Wwoofer would not be fitting. I'll look at that helpx site.

Saritamae, Hello! We both live in some beautiful country! I am quite familiar with the Athens area and have some friends out that way. 
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/members/saritamae/


----------

